# bluetooth error



## winr4u (Dec 20, 2010)

I do not have internal bluetooth but would like to use skype with an earpiece. I purchased a bluetooth adaptor which seems to be working properly, but when i try to sync my earpiece with the computer I get
"An error occurred while Windows was saving your settings. The following settings were not saved: Discoverability settings and Connection settings"
and it won't let me turn the 'Discovery" on
Help! I'd really like to get this fixed
Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it one of those 99 cent mini bluetooth adapters?
If not,what is the make and model of the adapter..


----------



## winr4u (Dec 20, 2010)

It is a rocketfish adaptor I bought from Best Buy and a Jabra earpiece


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try uninstalling the software for the adapter and try this.
The rocketfish adapters usually use the broadcom/widcomm stack.
http://www.broadcom.com/support/bluetooth/update.php


----------

